# Fire Sprinkler Service Room



## BayPointArchitect (Apr 11, 2019)

There is a debate between an architect and engineer regarding a fire sprinkler service room.  While designing a large apartment building, the engineer is saying that the code requires that there be a single entry-exit door for the fire sprinkler service room and that this door must be an exterior door (accessed only from the outside - without having to go into the building first).  I understand the general concept but I think that this is a "best practice" rather than a code requirement.  This is the room where both the domestic and fire service water lines enter into the building.  Both the water meter and fire sprinkler riser will be in the same room.  I do not believe that this will be a high-rise building.

Does anyone have any idea what code this engineer might be referring to?

Thanks!

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer
NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2019)

Would only say required if the building code requires it, maybe high rise or fire pump, or a city has an ordinance.

Not in NFPA 13


----------



## steveray (Apr 11, 2019)

Not in my building code.....


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Apr 16, 2019)

From NFPA 20,2013 Ed 

See below based on the info below IF you have a fire pump then yes exterior access is required. 

4.12.2 Equipment Access.
4.12.2.1 The location of and access to the fire pump room(s) shall be pre-planned with the fire department.
4.12.2.1.1 Fire pump rooms not directly accessible from the outside shall be accessible through an enclosed passageway from an enclosed stairway or exterior exit.
4.12.2.1.2 The enclosed passageway shall have a fire-resistance rating not less than the fire-resistance rating of the fire pump room.


----------

